# Good Encosure Idea for Growing Chinese?



## DopplerMel2000 (Sep 1, 2014)

My babies are getting big...and the 32 oz. custom deli cups I made aren't going to cut it for much longer! I want something on the cheaper side that will look nice in the home and not too bulky in size, and I'll need about 12 of them.

So here's my idea...the dimensions say 2.6" width x 6.5" height but are these big enough for a full grown Chinese? I was thinking of doing just a screen mesh with a rubber band on the top, but will that give enough ventilation?

Any advice or more ideas?


----------



## soundspawn (Sep 1, 2014)

Rule of thumb is 2x his/her length for the width and depth of the container, and 3x his/her length for the height. So that container is appropriate for 1-1/4" mantids only. I'd say you want at a minimum 6x6x9. Seek out 128 oz containers, they should be pretty close to the dimensions you need.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just get a zilla critter cage with screen


----------



## LAME (Sep 1, 2014)

Or just go buy a cheap fish tank....


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2014)

Those jars are way too narrow.

These cages from Live Monarch are great and pretty cheap. I have several of the 12" cubes.

http://www.livemonarch.com/store_enclosures.php


----------



## DopplerMel2000 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks all! Much appreciated!  

Rick-Would those 12" cubes be sufficient to keep the Chinese to adulthood you think? I really like those a lot and they look great for molting!


----------



## mantisman 230 (Sep 5, 2014)

yes the cubes are perfect size for the entire life of a sinensis, the mesh will prevent them from "rubbing" their eyes, and keeping "black eye" (aka. eye rub) from presenting itself.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 6, 2014)

I keep native species in a large net cage.


----------

